# Osage!



## Flacer22 (Mar 10, 2020)

Ran some Osage though the kiln last week for a local turner to make pot calls out of. First time I've cut any turning blanks in years forgot how fun it was haha. 

Couple pics off some box elder I cut last week to.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Flacer22 (Mar 10, 2020)

Couple pics of cutting this Osage

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 11, 2020)

I would be interested in a few bowl blanks 8x8x5” you you have any stock that size with some figure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flacer22 (Mar 11, 2020)

Osage or just anything?? I've got a pile of old burls probably work and a large amount of figured maple. I'll attach a pic of maple




Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I would be interested in a few bowl blanks 8x8x5” you you have any stock that size with some figure.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## whitewaterjay (Mar 11, 2020)

Man those box elder slabs look great, I might need to get a hold of you once those are dry. I live only about 2 hours away from you.

Jason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 11, 2020)

Looks like a lot of fun and some pretty sweet wood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Flacer22 said:


> Osage or just anything?? I've got a pile of old burls probably work and a large amount of figured maple. I'll attach a pic of maple
> 
> 
> Figured Osage for now
> ...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 11, 2020)

Flacer22 said:


> Couple pics of cutting this Osage
> 
> View attachment 181998
> 
> View attachment 181999



Those are really long Osage boards compared to the 100 year 14" DBH, 7' long osage we get....


----------



## Flacer22 (Mar 11, 2020)

whitewaterjay said:


> Man those box elder slabs look great, I might need to get a hold of you once those are dry. I live only about 2 hours away from you.
> 
> Jason




Lemme know we put some in kiln already. We have a vacuum kiln so drying them down isn't a big issue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flacer22 (Mar 11, 2020)

Ya I'll keep my eyes open can't say I have any of that atm but I buy alot of Osage logs.


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 11, 2020)

Flacer22 said:


> Osage or just anything?? I've got a pile of old burls probably work and a large amount of figured maple. I'll attach a pic of maple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy, what are the dimensions on the maple piece on the left? Is that or something similar for sale? If so price?


----------



## Flacer22 (Mar 12, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Andy, what are the dimensions on the maple piece on the left? Is that or something similar for sale? If so price?



Pieces in that pic are all gone however I have alot of stock from same tree still I saved can likely cut whatever sizes. This slab is same tree figure went almost though out whole log so was quite a bit of awesome stuff in it

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 12, 2020)

I’d be looking for decent sized bowl blanks with similar color and figure as the previous picture, Andy.


----------



## Flacer22 (Mar 12, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> I’d be looking for decent sized bowl blanks with similar color and figure as the previous picture, Andy.


What sizes you looking at. Ill grab some pics of some of this tommorow if I can. I have several pieces that went though kiln that were 3-6in thick so bowl sized pieces I'd have just have to check them little closer


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 13, 2020)

whitewaterjay said:


> Man those box elder slabs look great, I might need to get a hold of you once those are dry.


Hell I'd take that one on the far left wet but I shutter to think of the cost.


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 13, 2020)

Flacer22 said:


> What sizes you looking at. Ill grab some pics of some of this tommorow if I can. I have several pieces that went though kiln that were 3-6in thick so bowl sized pieces I'd have just have to check them little closer


Large flat rate box size may work best.


----------



## Flacer22 (Mar 13, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Large flat rate box size may work best.


Not sure I have any that thick left. I'll post pics shortly of what I surfaced tonight real quick


----------

